# Will a great dane be ok for 9 hours with nothing to do?



## brandeeno (Nov 2, 2009)

I am considering getting a rescued dane. As much as I want a puppy, I think it will be good for 2 reasons. First, of course, I am rescuing one, and second is that the dog will be alone for an easy 9 hours, and I think puppies can’t handle that. 

However, I live in a New York City 1 bedroom apartment. It’s not tiny, but it’s still small… about a 500 square feet 1 bedroom. I hear that apartments are actually OK for Great Danes as long as you give them two good lengthy walks a day, since they tend to be couch potatoes. I can definitely commit to the long walks, but I am concerned about the time the dog will be alone in my apartment. The windows only look out to another building 10 feet away, so there will be no stimuli around. I worry that the dog will get bored and have problems with that and/or start tearing the place up. 

Anybody have a situation like this? Do you guys think the 9 hours of solitude is a big enough problem that I should not get a great dane? What about any other dog?

Thanks so much.


----------



## kamsmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I personally think that 9 hours is a long time for any breed of dog. Is there a chance that you could get a dog walker to at least come in to break up the time? I have greyhounds and one of them could possibly wait for 9 hours... it really isn't the stimuli or getting bored part as much as it is the going to the bathroom part that would be hard. Bigger dogs do sleep for the majority of the day and you can keep them a little occupied with things such as kongs filled with peanut butter. 

What you also have to watch for is that if this is to be an only dog have you talked to the rescue about trialing a dog for a week or maybe doing foster with intent so that you get a good match? 

Just a few things that jumped to my mind...


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Adult Danes typically do well in apartments. A young adult should have someplace to occasionally blow out the cobwebs and get some wind in his nostrils. At least a few times a week. A Yorkie can get his exercise wearing a track in the carpet around the dining room table. A Dane needs acres to move at speed. They are not "run all day" dogs, like Border Collies, but they can put on truly impressive bursts of speed.

9 hours is a long time to go without a pee break, though. If you're in Manhattan, professional dog walkers are a ubiquitous fact of life.

The other thing is that Danes are not normally quick to adjust to new situations. Each dog is an individual (& blah blah blah) but Danes are not like Labs. You should count on the new dog needing a considerable period of TLC to make the adjustment. Vigorous exercise can help with that.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I have owned Danes and here's my take... Danes do well in apartments IF you can put the time into walking them at lest a mile 2 times a day... My dane was never a feisty fellow BUT something to consider with danes is coat color. I jhave read a few books stating that color plays a big part in Dane temperement (and I have seen this prove true with several danes I've worked with professionally).

Your fawn and brindle tend to be the most active because those were the ones most often bred and used in hunting. Your blacks and blues tend to be more assertive/aggerssive/sharp because those were the ones used and bred most in police and military work. Your harlequin and mantle were used most often for guarding wide open estates so they are the largest of the colors and the most phlegmatic of the breed. My dane was mantle (which is a harlequin derivitave) Merle isn't an accepted color group so there really isn't much recognition or acknolwedgement when talking about colors and temperament since merle is relatively a newer color. 

My dane would be fine alone for 9+ hours but then again we never had less than 4 dogs while he was alive. I always leave the TV on for my pups (animal planet usually to help desensatize to barking dogs usually  ) for mental stimulation and my dad actually once a long time ago sent me a video designed solely for entertaining your dog or your cat... pictures of birds at a feeder or squirrels on a tree with chirping and other outside noises... it really kept the cat entertained. The dog wondered where it was all comming from...


----------



## brandeeno (Nov 2, 2009)

I am a little hesitant to get a daily dog walker for the sake of security and cost too.

That's one thing I have considered... having more than 1 dog would take care of him/her being so alone for the 9 hours. 

Anyway, chances are I will most likely hold off since I don't really like the idea of raising a god in the city. I feel so bad that dogs here don't even know to pee on grass, and just go where they please on the sidewalk or street (my old dog knew when i lived in a house with my parents). Not only that, then the pee moves on the conrete and often onto their feet. So gross!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

brandeeno said:


> I am a little hesitant to get a daily dog walker for the sake of security and cost too.


I have no idea what the price range is, but security shouldn't be too great a concern. I used to be a doorman in a high-end building (lots of tenant's names you would recognize) and the dog walkers they used could pass the background check Secret Service agents undergo. No doubt, the ones with the best references get the best money.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

brandeeno said:


> I am a little hesitant to get a daily dog walker for the sake of security and cost too.
> 
> That's one thing I have considered... having more than 1 dog would take care of him/her being so alone for the 9 hours.
> 
> Anyway, chances are I will most likely hold off since I don't really like the idea of raising a god in the city. I feel so bad that dogs here don't even know to pee on grass, and just go where they please on the sidewalk or street (my old dog knew when i lived in a house with my parents). Not only that, then the pee moves on the conrete and often onto their feet. So gross!


I think holding off is a good idea, leaving any strange dog alone in an apartment for 9 hrs could be disastrous. You could get home and have no furniture or walls left. It's called the land of "Murphy's Law"


----------



## Sazbones (Oct 17, 2009)

My Dane was very low maintenance. 9 hours is a long time, I agree, but my experience was a great one. Wonderful breed and very gentle. Unfortunately the average life span is only about 7 years and losing her killed me. I won't try the breed again because of the pain ahead in losing them.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

> That's one thing I have considered... having more than 1 dog would take care of him/her being so alone for the 9 hours.


If nine hours alone is too much for one dog, it is twice as bad for two dogs. 

*Warning Meanie Time*
If you do not want your feelings hurt or you think it is your God-given right to own a dog, please *do not* read beyond this point.

Your schedule is not ideal for a dog. It isn't a dig on you, it is a fact. I really think you should wait until your living situation allows more time for a dog. This is just my opinion, based on my observations.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Once again, apparently I should not own dogs nor should many people. 

It's a fact that most dog owners do work for a living. My dogs are left 8 1/2 hours 3 times a week with no problems.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Once again, apparently I should not own dogs nor should many people.
> 
> It's a fact that most dog owners do work for a living. My dogs are left 8 1/2 hours 3 times a week with no problems.


Same here, except it's every day. Kuma's fine, happy, and very well adjusted. Having a full time job shouldn't exclude people from dog ownership.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have been saying it is *my* opinion that certain situations are not ideal for dogs based on my observations. Some of you are awfully defensive about this. If your are fine then ignore my rants.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

lizziedog1 said:


> I have been saying it is *my* opinion that certain situations are not ideal for dogs based on my observations. Some of you are awfully defensive about this. If your are fine then ignore my rants.


How many people are 'ideal owners' for their dogs? Not many... In a perfect world we'd all have acreage and stay at home with our dogs. 

Your rants seem very judgmental and basically stating many people on this forum are being selfish in having their dogs. That's why I have a problem with it.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> How many people are 'ideal owners' for their dogs? Not many... In a perfect world we'd all have acreage and stay at home with our dogs.
> 
> Your rants seem very judgmental and basically stating many people on this forum are being selfish in having their dogs. That's why I have a problem with it.


Agreed. Plus, a lot of people come here looking for advice before getting a dog, and I don't want to see a potentially great dog owner be discouraged from getting a dog just becuase they have to work.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

There are different opinions on any given subject. If we want to do a service to new dog owners isn't fair that they hear different sides of issues. Then they weigh everyhting and come up with their own decision. Yes, *I admit I am judgmental.*


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

You may get further on here if every single post wasn't pointing to how everyone is doing something wrong. Every thread you make seems to be doing just that. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I've had some of the highest energy dogs there are (Siberian Husky, Alaskan Malamute, and German Shepherd Dog) and all of them have been just peachy in a crate for 8-9 hours.

Of course, I also do a lot of running and playing with them. I run 6 miles a day at the moment, and Kobe (Malamute) is loose in the house all day. Previously when I had all 3 dogs, I ran 8 miles a day and both were crated all day.

A great dane doesn't have even 1/10th of that energy. So, they should be fine in an apartment during the day. Just keep in mind that at the beginning, it takes a month or so to crate train the dog. So expect a lot of crying and angry neighbors.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

There are many people that work all day, have a dog, and everything is fine. 
I will admit to that. But, shelters are over-flowing with dogs that are there because folks did not have enough time. I might be grumpy, but some here do make everything seem too rosey.



> Of course, I also do a lot of running and playing with them. I run 6 miles a day at the moment, and Kobe (Malamute) is loose in the house all day. Previously when I had all 3 dogs, I ran 8 miles a day and both were crated all day.


See, you are responsible. You work and put an extra effort into your dogs. There are those that work all day and then the last thing they want to do is be bothered by a dog. Or, they will put that extra time in for a few weeks or even months. Then it gets old or something else comes up. Then the dog ends up at the pound.

Will you admit that working all day and taking care of your dogs is no easy task?


----------



## holisticpetsupply (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Ive had danes 20 years showed them almost 15.Apartments are fine for most danes with proper owners.I agree 9 hours is a long time for any breed any age.Im in Ky and we have the walkers etc...and dog daycares thats cheap.Also depending on danes temperament will determine how bored they get.Id never crate any breed that long and for safety reasons its not safe to leave an unknown dog loose for that long.If you could get someone to come by a couple times a day itd work I think also danes are people dogs they hate being alone.
Lisa


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

lizziedog1 said:


> There are many people that work all day, have a dog, and everything is fine.
> I will admit to that. But, shelters are over-flowing with dogs that are there because folks did not have enough time. I might be grumpy, but some here do make everything seem too rosey.
> 
> 
> ...


No, not really. It's pretty easy to do. I have a lot of fun doing it. 

The OP was unconcerned about the exercise requirements. He said that he was fine doing two long walks a day (plenty for a Great Dane) and has done his research on the breed. I have no reason to assume he's not responsible.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

RBark said:


> No, not really. It's pretty easy to do. I have a lot of fun doing it.
> 
> The OP was unconcerned about the exercise requirements. He said that he was fine doing two long walks a day (plenty for a Great Dane) and has done his research on the breed. I have no reason to assume he's not responsible.


I thought the same thing about the OP. 

You can't tell a good dog owner by solely (or even mostly) how long they can spend home with their dog. For a little anecdote, I know two bc owners. One has a yard and stays at home the other has no yard and works and goes to school. But the lady that stays at home with the yard keeps her dog outside and really does little with it even though she could. That dog is a mess. The girl that has the bc in an apartment and it's home alone 8-9 hours a day has a very well adjusted dog because she knows what that kind of dog needs and makes sure to spend her free time giving him what he needs.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

> No, not really. It's pretty easy to do. I have a lot of fun doing it.


I give my dogs a one hour run before work and a one hour run after work. I too find this to be fun and easy. I sometimes wonder who looks forward more to this, me or the dogs.



> You can't tell a good dog owner by solely (or even mostly) how long they can spend home with their dog.


You are right. But, there are situations that are more ideal for dogs then others. A person can work all day and then have commitment required to take care of the dog. Not all do. That is all that I am pointing out.

Its like going to the doctor and being perscribed a new drug. You would want to not only know how effective it will be, but all the possible side effects. Look at me as the *possible* side effects person.



> The girl that has the bc in an apartment and it's home alone 8-9 hours a day has a very well adjusted dog because she knows what that kind of dog needs and makes sure to spend her free time giving him what he needs.


How did she know this? Someone either pointed it out to her or she did her homework. If another person tries the same thing with a "BC", without knowing all the requirements of the breed, it might not trun out well.


----------



## GatsbysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

brandeeno said:


> I am a little hesitant to get a daily dog walker for the sake of security and cost too.
> 
> That's one thing I have considered... having more than 1 dog would take care of him/her being so alone for the 9 hours.
> 
> Anyway, chances are I will most likely hold off since I don't really like the idea of raising a god in the city. I feel so bad that dogs here don't even know to pee on grass, and just go where they please on the sidewalk or street (my old dog knew when i lived in a house with my parents). Not only that, then the pee moves on the conrete and often onto their feet. So gross!


No offense, but you live in New York City. Every big city is rife with dog walkers. Every single working person I know who owns a dog in Chicago and New York City has either a walker, or daycare.

There is almost no reason to be worried about security. Walkers are bonded and insured, not to mention that most walkers tend to be musicians, artists, creative types who wouldn't even consider stealing (I was a walker for a while).

If you can't stomach the cost of a walker (on average, $12 for half an hour), what are you going to do if you get hit with a big vet bill?

Nine hours is too long to leave a dog alone regularly.

Get the dog, don't worry about security and walkers (or lock up your valuable jewelry and what have you -- trust me, no walker is going to steal your television set), and enjoy your new companion.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Besides, it is hard to put a Great Dane in a pocket or handbag and make off with it.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

A healthy, adult dog should not have an issue holding their pee/poop for 9 hours.


----------



## GatsbysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> A healthy, adult dog should not have an issue holding their pee/poop for 9 hours.


Personally, I think there's more to it than just holding pee or poop. A large dog in a small NYC apartment for 9 hours alone for 5 days a week? I guess our opinions vary on what's acceptable, but for me, that would not be a comfortable situation.

I really don't understand why the OP doesn't hire a dog walker. That would basically resolve the issue. A good 20-30 minute romp with a walker to break up 9 hours alone in a small city apartment sounds like a wise choice.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

> A good 20-30 minute romp with a walker to break up 9 hours alone in a small city apartment sounds like a wise choice.


Please stop, you are trying to use logic and trying to make sense. You will even be called a meanie!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

GatsbysMom said:


> Personally, I think there's more to it than just holding pee or poop. A large dog in a small NYC apartment for 9 hours alone for 5 days a week? I guess our opinions vary on what's acceptable, but for me, that would not be a comfortable situation.
> 
> I really don't understand why the OP doesn't hire a dog walker. That would basically resolve the issue. A good 20-30 minute romp with a walker to break up 9 hours alone in a small city apartment sounds like a wise choice.


I agree about the dog walker. That would be ideal.

Perhaps though some time alone during the day spent snoozing in a comfy chair may be preferable to that of one in a shelter?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

lizziedog1 said:


> Please stop, you are trying to use logic and trying to make sense. You will even be called a meanie!


She's taking an equation of 73+84+2+23+2+700=884

and breaking it down to 2+2=4.

Logical, in that specific context, yes. But completely oblivious to every other factor in the scenarios.

It's well known that dogs, in the wild and at home, sleep 16 hours a day. They are generally only awake during the early morning and the evening. They sleep at night when it's dark and during the day when it's hot out.

So you can ignore all the reason if you want, but fact is, your dog is sleeping 16 hours, on average. If it's not during the 8 hours that you are home, then it must be at night, and during the day while you're at work.

Dogs are not humans. Humans only need 8 hours of sleep to be fine. Dogs need more.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Health Issue?

I am no expert on great Danes by any means. But, don't these and other super-size dogs have more health problems then "normal" size dogs. If I remember correctly, some of the health issues with really big dogs have to do with joints. Isn't moderate exercise considered beneficial for this? Then wouldn't it be harmful for such a dog to remain motionless for long periods of time? Wouldn't a dog walker help this?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

lizziedog1 said:


> Health Issue?
> 
> I am no expert on great Danes by any means. But, don't these and other super-size dogs have more health problems then "normal" size dogs. If I remember correctly, some of the health issues with really big dogs have to do with joints. Isn't moderate exercise considered beneficial for this? Then wouldn't it be harmful for such a dog to remain motionless for long periods of time? Wouldn't a dog walker help this?


No, again, they sleep 16 hours a day. That's healthy for them to do.


----------



## GatsbysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Perhaps though some time alone during the day spent snoozing in a comfy chair may be preferable to that of one in a shelter?


That's true -- I can't argue with that!! Hopefully the dog doesn't end up back at the shelter if the OP finds out, in fact, due to the dog's personality or past experience, he can't be left alone for 9 hours. Each dog is different.

But you're right. I always say, a small city apartment is bigger than the cage a homeless dog is living in now.

I'm a rescue dog owner myself.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

> No, again, they sleep 16 hours a day. That's healthy for them to do.


Thanks for the info. Like I said, I am no Great Dane expert, so you helped clear that. The dog that you have pictured on this forum dosen't look like a Great Dane at all.


----------



## GatsbysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

RBark said:


> She's taking an equation of 73+84+2+23+2+700=884
> 
> and breaking it down to 2+2=4.
> 
> ...


I enjoy your posts and respect your opinion, so I'm not going to argue with you because what we each fundamentally believe about dogs is so clearly different, there's no real meeting point. For example, I don't subscribe to the belief that we can compare dogs that have been domesticated for thousands of years to wild dogs.

While I do agree that dogs sleep more than 12 hours a day, my preference would be for my dog to be engaged during the day as much as possible with naps in between and sleeping at night while I'm sleeping. This is obviously my preference and I don't expect everyone else to adhere to it... especially because I work only part-time from home. I realize this isn't everyone's situation.

I think everyone on this forum loves dogs so much, and are such great dog owners themselves (hence us spending hours here, talking about our pets), we tend to forget that not everyone is. There are a lot of "returns," when a new owner finds out a dog isn't what he thought it would be, or a dog won't conform to is schedule.

The big red flag for me is that the OP doesn't want a dog walker due to "security and cost." Any reasonable person living in any big city, whether it's Los Angeles, Chicago, or New York City who has done the most basic research into dog care would realize (a) there's no reason to be concerned about security with dog walkers (b) pretty much everyone has one (c) it's a necessary cost for big dogs in small apartments without backyards. 

I certainly respect your right to disagree, and that's fine. But I just wanted to explain my point of view, in case the OP is listening.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.kingdomofpets.com/dogobediencetraining/dogbreeds/great-dane.php

Apparently some great Dane experts seem to think that this breed requires at least some exercise every day.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not comparing them to wild dogs. I said both domesticated and wild dogs sleep 16 hours a day.

Your preference that dogs get breaks for play and then nap times is a human preference, not a dog preference. If that's what you think should happen, then that's your own thing. But it doesn't make it humane, or better. Dogs have always been the type to sleep during the daytime and be active in the mornings and evenings. 

That they do adapt to our lifestyle is just that, adapting. Dogs are forced to adapt to our way of life. They are forced to adapt to your preference of being active for a few hours then napping during the day. They are forced to adapt to other people's preference of being active in the morning before work, then crated during the day, then active in the evening.

The latter more closely mimics what dogs would do, if they had the choice. But in both scenarios, they are forced to adapt to our lifestyles. So your choice is no better than those who crate their dogs. 

It's also not a necessary cost. A dog walker is a luxury, not a right, for dogs. Big dogs are less active than small dogs, for that matter.



lizziedog1 said:


> http://www.kingdomofpets.com/dogobediencetraining/dogbreeds/great-dane.php
> 
> Apparently some great Dane experts seem to think that this breed requires at least some exercise every day.


Which the OP already said he'd provide.

From your link:



> This large dog does need a lot of exercise, and will enjoy a long daily walk. However, be careful not to overdo the exercise due to its susceptibility to heart disease.


The OP said he'd give two long walks a day. Guess he's doing far more than the minimum they recommend!


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

> A dog walker is a luxury, not a right, for dogs.


Having a dog ain't a right either!


----------



## GatsbysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

RBark said:


> It's also not a necessary cost. A dog walker is a luxury, not a right, for dogs. Big dogs are less active than small dogs, for that matter.


I also think dogs are a luxury, not a right, for humans.

By the way, I think your sweeping generalization about big dogs being less active than small dogs incredibly inaccurate. A Rhodesian Ridgeback is probably not less active than a shitzsu. Not to mention that the amount of exercise needed to wear out a big dog is considerably more than a small dog. 

But again, we pretty much disagree about everything. It takes all kinds to make the world go around. The difference is that I can acknowledge we disagree on fundamental issues without there being a clear right and wrong. On the other hand, you seem to either directly or indirectly insist that only your view point is correct by speaking from a point of authority rather than opinion.

Just like there's more than one way to raise a child, there's more than one way to raise a dog.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

> On the other hand, you seem to either directly or indirectly insist that only your view point is correct.


There was a study done on humans several years ago. They concluded the more a person claims to know the less they actually do. Some people do not even know enough to know when they are wrong. On a math test given to subjects, the testers that expressed some doubts about how they did outscored the ones that bragged the test was easy. 

It is sort of like the guy who thinks his jokes are funny, but he doesn't know enough to realize they aren't.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Okey dokey, time to define what I mean by big dog. By big dog, I'm talking about dogs like the English Mastiff, Great Dane, and so on. I'm not talking about dogs in the 40-80 pound range, which most working dogs are.

And I never commented on whether dogs are a luxury or a right for people. Your opinion is that the fact he doesn't want to pay for a dog walker being a red flag is far more a criticism than anything I've ever said. So let's not try to point fingers at who is more critical than the other, and who is just stating opinions, etc.

Large dogs like Great Danes and Mastiffs sleep and rest far more than the average dog. It's a must, to take care of their joints. Any large dog owner would tell you that. As such, they need a dog walker even less than the average dog.



lizziedog1 said:


> There was a study done on humans several years ago. They concluded the more a person claims to know the less they actually do. Some people do not even know enough to know when they are wrong. On a math test given to subjects, the testers that expressed some doubts about how they did outscored the ones that bragged the test was easy.
> 
> It is sort of like the guy who thinks his jokes are funny, but he doesn't know enough to realize they aren't.


You do realize that I could turn that around right back at you, right? Alas, when in doubt, attack the person's credibility!


----------



## GatsbysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

RBark said:


> Okey dokey, time to define what I mean by big dog. By big dog, I'm talking about dogs like the English Mastiff, Great Dane, and so on. I'm not talking about dogs in the 40-80 pound range, which most working dogs are.
> 
> And I never commented on whether dogs are a luxury or a right for people. Your opinion is that the fact he doesn't want to pay for a dog walker being a red flag is far more a criticism than anything I've ever said. So let's not try to point fingers at who is more critical than the other, and who is just stating opinions, etc.


Yikes. I feel that I've been fairly respectful and resigned to agree to disagree. There are a lot of points I can make to refute yours, but we'll just be going in circles. Again, I agree to disagree. You do not, judging from this post you've made and others from the past. This is not especially fruitful for either of us, nor the OP.

You really do not back down or allow for any kind of graciousness in your responses on this forum, especially when you disagree with someone. I can see that I will continue to just go in circles with you while you become increasingly offended/defensive, so I will just leave you be from now on.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

GatsbysMom said:


> Yikes. I feel that I've been fairly respectful and resigned to agree to disagree. There are a lot of points I can make to refute yours, but we'll just be going in circles. Again, I agree to disagree. You do not, judging from this post you've made and others from the past. This is not especially fruitful for either of us, nor the OP.
> 
> You really do not back down or allow for any kind of graciousness in your responses on this forum, especially when you disagree with someone. I can see that I will continue to just go in circles with you while you become increasingly offended/defensive, so I will just leave you be from now on.


It's interesting that you take my disagreement with you as me being offended or defensive. You made a point, I refuted them. I have not once attacked you, I disagreed with your ideas. If you want to agree to disagree, then just end the conversation. Don't try to have the last word before you leave, which you've done several times now. Nobody is forcing you to debate with me. But yes, I'm going to disagree with something I feel is wrong, that's natural.

Sorry if you don't like how I talk, but again, I've made no disrespect to you, only disagreed with the points you've made.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

> The big red flag for me is that the OP doesn't want a dog walker due to "security and cost." Any reasonable person living in any big city, whether it's Los Angeles, Chicago, or New York City who has done the most basic research into dog care would realize (a) there's no reason to be concerned about security with dog walkers (b) pretty much everyone has one (c) it's a necessary cost for big dogs in small apartments without backyards.


I would not hire a dog walker for security reasons either. I am very paranoid about my dogs and I really don't let other people walk them, even when I lived with other people. 

You don't NEED a dog walker even with high energy breeds in an apartment. There's other ways to make things work like taking the dog to the park before you leave and then taking it again after you get back. And besides danes are not what I'd call high energy dogs. Most giant breeds are not. My next door neighbor has two saint bernards in his apartment and manages just fine.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

> My next door neighbor has two saint bernards in his apartment and manages just fine.


I hope it isn't the same person you mentioned has a BC in her apartment. That would make for a crowded apartment.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

lizziedog1 said:


> I hope it isn't the same person you mentioned has a BC in her apartment. That would make for a crowded apartment.


No she's a few people down. She also has an Aussie. 

I live in a very dog-friendly apt complex.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

It is a fact that giant breeds are pretty low on the energy scale. Danes are probably higher energy than Saints or E. Mastiffs, but they are easy keepers. My personal feeling is that it's best to provide as much exercise as a dog will tolerate. Flabby muscles do not help with joint problems or heart problems. Young dogs need more exercise than older dogs, but by the time a Dane is 3 years old they are quite happy putting in their 20 hours per day on the couch.

My dog (and most others I've had) goes 8-9 hours, every day, between his morning run and his evening trip to the ablutionary. I am home for him to wake me up if he needs to go out, but he almost never does.


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

I am not an expert on any of this either, this is just my observation. 

I live in a small city. I have a big garden and I have had various breeds of dogs over the years. My observation at the present is that my Golden who lived to be 15, all her life mainly loafed around. I was not working most of the time. I admit that most of the time I was often too lazy to take her for a walk but we would play chasing the ball in the back yard, or if I did take her for a walk - it was a "walk" not a run. Apart from that if I was outside, she was lying around on the deck. She did think it was her job to bark at every kid on a bike that went down the back alley, but I didn't let her do that as is was annoying. So, most of the time she didn't race around the garden on her own - she lay around.

I now have three shih-tzus. When I am outside they wander around if I am wandering around. If I am reading a book on the deck - they are snoozing on the deck.

I have my son's five month old Goldendoodle. I often go to bed at around 10 and watch TV for a while. Cooper is in his crate. They all go out for a pee around maybe 10.30 and then they all sleep until anywhere from 7 to 8 am depending on when I feel like getting up. In the winter I get up later than in the summer. That means they are sleeping from 9 to 10 hours at night. None of them have any problem with that - even Cooper.

So my assumption from all this is that even if the owner is home - if the owner is reading a book or watching TV or generally sitting around - so is the dog - no matter what the breed. I think they can adapt to any schedule.


----------



## Eudl (May 10, 2021)

Dog_Shrink said:


> I have owned Danes and here's my take... Danes do well in apartments IF you can put the time into walking them at lest a mile 2 times a day... My dane was never a feisty fellow BUT something to consider with danes is coat color. I jhave read a few books stating that color plays a big part in Dane temperement (and I have seen this prove true with several danes I've worked with professionally).
> 
> Your fawn and brindle tend to be the most active because those were the ones most often bred and used in hunting. Your blacks and blues tend to be more assertive/aggerssive/sharp because those were the ones used and bred most in police and military work. Your harlequin and mantle were used most often for guarding wide open estates so they are the largest of the colors and the most phlegmatic of the breed. My dane was mantle (which is a harlequin derivitave) Merle isn't an accepted color group so there really isn't much recognition or acknolwedgement when talking about colors and temperament since merle is relatively a newer color.
> 
> My dane would be fine alone for 9+ hours but then again we never had less than 4 dogs while he was alive. I always leave the TV on for my pups (animal planet usually to help desensatize to barking dogs usually  ) for mental stimulation and my dad actually once a long time ago sent me a video designed solely for entertaining your dog or your cat... pictures of birds at a feeder or squirrels on a tree with chirping and other outside noises... it really kept the cat entertained. The dog wondered where it was all comming from...


Eh.. this is a really old thread but people looking for information on this will probably still view this in 2021 and onward. Your info is incredibly wrong.
You may be potentially correct about the fawn/brindle and black/blue comparison. But mantle, merle & harlequin ARE black great danes. They can only be born from a litter of black Danes. Throw out the book you have read.
I own a mantle great dane, have owned a harlequin before. Saw both parents. Both were full black danes. Mantle/merle/harlequin are "rare" (especially merle/harlequin) black danes. Merle has only recently been officially recognized here in Belgium. 20 years ago, mantle/merle weren't even considered for their Pedigree.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

The user you're replying to was banned over a decade ago. I'm closing this thread to further replies - do feel free to start a new thread about Danes if you're interested in discussing color genetics! But reviving old 'zombie' threads like this generally only causes confusion and clutter on the forums and is generally discouraged unless you're the original poster coming back to give an update.


----------

